
Screenshots from Developers and Unix people (2012) - trengrj
https://anders.unix.se/2015/10/28/screenshots-from-developers--unix-people-2002/
======
alrs
I hope that rxvt-unicode has entered some people's lives since then, but that
otherwise things still look the same.

For me, 2002 was the GNOME wasteland between Windowmaker and Openbox. You
could still right-click for a terminal, which made it tolerable. Once Openbox
came of age it was like having AfterStep back, without the horrible font
rendering.

